# Tri-Tronics E-Collar - possible product defect



## JettaJens (Jun 16, 2013)

In 2011, I ordered a Tri-Tronics E-collar (model Field 90 G3 Expandable) from Gun Dog Supply. One year later, I ordered a second receiver.

I used the second receiver (orange strap) pretty much everyday with my 5 year-old Lab and never had any issues. This past year, I started using the older receiver (black strap) with my 2 year-old Lab. The 2 year-old doesn't need much correction at all. I put the collar on her for a tower shoot and, at the end of the day, noticed that she had some irritation where the prongs touched her skin. I avoided using the collar with her after that.

I had surgery this summer and my husband and father were taking care of my dogs for about 6 weeks. They used the black collar on my younger dog a few times and she had _*horrible*_ burns. I took her to the vet and she needed a broad spectrum antibiotic and a low dose corticosteroid plus a topical solution. Needless to say, I was very angry at my husband and father because I assumed that they must have burned her. I don't set the transmitter above a 2, but I figured they must have hit her with at least a 5 to make those marks... My husband insisted they didn't and said the younger dog must have some allergy to the metal or some skin sensitivity since our other dog has the same collar (orange strap) and is fine.

We totally stopped using a collar on my younger Lab since we thought she might have a metal allergy or sensitive skin (figured I'd give my husband the benefit of the doubt). Anyway, the battery ran really low on my older dog's receiver (orange strap), so I decided to use the other collar (black strap) while the other one charged. Anyway, I used the black strap collar on my older dog for 2 days (removed at night) and she got the same horrible burns. My dad said he hit the red button (continuous) ONCE for about 2 seconds and the transmitter was definitely set at a 2 (he showed it to me right after). He said the dog cried out in pain. I have to take her to the vet this afternoon because she scratched at it and I don't want her to get an infection.

I feel so bad for my dogs. I really try to take excellent care of them and I know the vet is going to look at me like I'm a monster. I'm bringing both of them in with the same E-Collar burns a month apart.... It has to be the collar though. My older dog never had an issue in 3 years with the one receiver (orange strap). That receiver was manufactured a year later (in 2012). I will say the receivers look slightly different too. So my question for anyone who reads this post...

- Has anyone had a similar problem with an E-Collar (Tri-Tronics specifically)?
- Has Tri-Tronics had any recalls? Has anyone heard anything about Field 90 G3 Exp Model "malfunctioning"?
- Any changes to the composition of the metal tips between 2010-2013?

*Keep in mind, my dogs were not swimming or wet when they got the burns. The collar was removed regularly and the transmitter was never above a 2. Any input would be helpful. I plan on contacting Gun Dog Supply and Tri-Tronics in the next few days.


----------



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have had similar incidents over the years, usually it can be taken care by using some antibacterial hand gel on the metal contacts. They can occasionally get some bacterial growth on the prongs, and I now have tried to do this about every 6 months on all collars (bark and remote). I have heard of cases of actual allergies to the metal, but it is pretty rare in my experience. I guess its worth a try.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

the collar was on the dogs neck too long ....they were not burns but rub hot spots


----------

